# CAN CLOMID KICK START OV... and continue after you no longer take it?



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi 
A Question for Clomid experts please!


I have been prescribed clomid for 3 months.  (As I am currently not ovulating).  I'm on day 5 of my first cycle.  (Been feeling v grumpy, moody but other than that no side effects.. felt a few odd twinges in my side today). 
If it is successful and stimulates ovulation for these three months, I am wondering if 'kick starts' your body into ovulating by itself.  So that after the 3 months you may not need it?  Is this very unlikely?  Does anyone know?


Thanks, Donna


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

good luck on ur journey hun xx

Yeah clomid should kick start ur body if u do ovulate with it, note the should tho as our bodies can b so grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!

xxx


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you Lesley, 
Good luck on your journey too... are you feeling ok on the clomid? any side effects?
Are you having scans with your meds?  I only got mine from the GP so no scans or monitoring.  I did think I would like to have scans but the clinic I contacted said it would be about 600!! all in all, I figure this is just too expensive and I feel that they just taking advantage when ALL you want is a one off private scan.


xx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

hey hun yeah they do charge an arm n a leg. i got mine through nhs. I just get cd21 bloods 2 check progesterine levels. 

Ive got pcos n dont get periods, so had 2 get tabs 2 bring on af plus the clomid. This is me ending 2nd cycle. 1st cycle no ovulation, n so far no ovulation this cycle but gettin bloods done again 2mrw(missed mondays as slept in thanks 2 charmin ss). So if i do ovulate then it will b late. 

1st cycle i was in agony, but this cycle ive been fine.  Thats only symptons ive had. I was in agony tho as clomid had 2 give my system a huge kick up the    lol. 

Hope ur ok xx


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your experience.  Good luck for you this cycle. Be interesting to see if you ovulate late.  I always wonder how acurate the day 14-15 day idea of ovulation is.  xx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

2 b honest its very unrealiable lol. I know very few people who actually ovualte then. It can be anything from cd7 until cd 46 its just 1 of those things that varries unfortunatly which is so    i know but thats our bodies 4 u. 

i had pains last mon n tue so hopin that it was ovulation but not gettin hopes up.

Just dont try 2 hard n dont focus on baby makin, remember y u r 2gether n talk. Its a hard road ur on but 2 get that bfp its worth it hun xxx


----------



## KellyB73 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Donna

I was told by my consultant that the effects can last over until the next month but not sure about any further than that.  In fact I took Clomid for 7 cycles and for the last couple I took Clomid every other month.  It did work as I got my BFP but I didn't have any known problems with ovulating, it was just to maximise my chances of conception. It must have helped because we had been TTC au naturel for the previous 4 years with no hint of a BFP.

Good luck to you and everyone else   
Kelly x


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you Kelly - excellent result for you after a long wait!  I wonder why it seems to work in your case, because you would think if you were ovulating on your own it would/could have happened without it. This whole thing is soooo complex!
Did you have to use pregnyl? do you know much about this?  I've heard of it here on the forums, but I'm not sure if it is necessary and how do they know if you need it or not if you are not having any monitoring scans??
Thanks,
Donna


----------



## KellyB73 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Donna
The consultant said to give clomid a go because in his words it's a cheap drug so might as well give it a try!!  We did have other issues over the 4 years but this was down to DH having kidney failure followed by a transplant which affected his swimmers!  So I think it was a combination of the drugs and things improving with DH that did it.  Clomid can make you release more than 1 egg so giving more chance of a BFP.
I didn't use Pregnyl nor did I have any scans or blood tests.  We were pretty much left to get on with it!  We were put on a waiting list for further treatment while on Clomid in case it didn't work, the appointment for IUI was for the week after I got my BFP so I was very hapy to ring and cancel it!!

Hopefully someone else can help with the Pregnyl.
Kelly xx


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi donna

I never ovulated before i started clomid i started it in 2006 and ive ovulated ever since 

Goodluck 

R x


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

R,
That is very promising!  It seems like the clomid may indeed have kick started your hormones into working on their own after you finished the clomid. . thanks for answering my question.
Donna x


I am still not seeing anything on the Ov Test sticks.. feels like I never will.  I used them for months before I started the clomid and never got a positive.  I was hoping that it would be a huge positive on the medication.. but so far day 12 and nothing.  I guess it could be a bit early.. my cycles are about 30 days so maybe ill get a positive by day 14-15.  
Ive been having hot flushes at night on these meds, so they must be doing SOMETHING! 


KeLLY - SOoo pleased for you with the BFP!! It is well deserved after all your waiting.  You get so used to getting BFN that you kind of get down and despondent.. Im happy that it proves it can happen!


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

hey just wantin 2 update u. I had bloods taken again on cd31 and phoned up 4 results. Turns out i ovulated 4 1st time ever in my life, and that i ovulate around cd22 2 cd24 so dont b disheartened hun xxx

Just mind tho hun, clomid gives side effects which includes hot flushes so could just b clomid xx


----------



## KellyB73 (Mar 3, 2010)

Donna, I can't tell you how shocked I was when I saw the 2nd line on the stick, I truly never thought I would.  As far as the Ov Tests, I realised after a while that I was testing too late in my cycle and in fact I was ovulating around Day 10.  Clomid shortened my cycle to around 25 days though.  I'm pretty sure that the month I did conceive I never got a positive result in the Ov tests - go figure that one!!
Lesley - Great news that you did ovulate x
Sending you lots of babydust xx


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness.. It just goes to show how wrong the 14-15 day ovulation can be.
Thanks for mentioning this Lesley, because I would have thought that ovulation on day 22 was way too late and I wouldn't bother even testing then. So it's good to find out. 
And also if I was ovulating like Kelly, around day 10, I would have missed that too!  It must be like getting a BFP when you actually see two lines on the Ov Sticks.. quite amazing!
I really wish our bodies would just give us a  definite sign that we are ovulating.. I've never been aware of the ovulation pains that some people get.  And it's really tricky to actually know for sure even when you try with OV sticks  - they don't seem to be very reliable - with things like the time of day affecting it too.  
At least now I know there is a far greater range in terms of time in the cycle to ovulate - as you have both proven!


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

best advice i would give u hun is bascially after ur af finishes have bms every 2nd day atleast. That way ur not checkin 4 signs etc xx


----------



## Hev_mae (May 25, 2010)

Hi
Hpe this works as I am new 2 this site.
I have been TTC for1months with no luck, I have PCOS and did not have a period for 2 years!! I took clomid for 3 months now I'm waiting to start another 6 months on it but having blood tests on day 21. Since I've stopped taking clomid I've had 2 natural periods about 31-34 days apart!! This month I had a little bleeding on day 24 for a couple days but was very light pink and only there when I wiped (sorry if TMI!) I am now wondering if it as implantation bleeding? tomorrow is day 34 feeling a bit funny but could be just because I am wishing for a BFP so much!! 
I didnt really have any side affects on clomid but I'm guessing thats why I'm having natural periods now!!!

Heather


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Heather - Oh I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that it IS implantation bleeding. Sounds very promising.!!
It  also shows that the clomid has indeed 'kick started' your system by giving you periods again.  I'm hoping that it will sort out my absent ovulation!  It seems to have worked for me after the first month of taking it.. but whether it will continue to do so in the future I shall have to wait and see.


----------



## Hev_mae (May 25, 2010)

Lets hpe it works for you!!
Not sure when I should test as my periods are not regular when the are natural, als a little scared incase its a BFN!!
its day 34 today which has been my longest cycle so far so not sure if I should test tomorrow or leave it a little longer!!
Heather


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Heather - I'd be tempted to test tomorrow if I were you! Good luck xx
p.s.  what is the blood test that some women have that indicates what actual DAY they are ovulating? how is this possible? x


----------



## Hev_mae (May 25, 2010)

I tested on Sat and got a BFN   Still feel different so thought I would test again at the weekend if still no AF.
Not sure how the blood tests work, I am waiting for a letter from my doc with info about my next clomid treatment with blood tests.

Sorry I cant be more help

Heather


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

bms??
xx


----------



## Hev_mae (May 25, 2010)

We had BMS when I thought it was the right time last month but not sure whats going on now!!! maybe the bleeding was a early very light period so not sure if I should of started counting my days again?!
Nevermind hopefully I'll be back on treatment soon and something will happen then!!!

Heather xx


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh no BPN   .. sorry Heather.  
I also had a very early AF last month... I think our bodies are trying to deliberately trick us sometimes.  I wonder how soon you would actually start to 'feel' pregnant .. surely not in the 2ww?? I can't remember myself, I think I started to feel a bit different into the second month..but then I wasnt looking for signs that time!
x


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

heather if its only there when u wipe then is very very very highly unlikely 2 b a period. Id wait until cd45 and if still no af and still gettin bfn then go 2 docs/clinic and ask 4 something 2 bring on af xx


----------



## Hev_mae (May 25, 2010)

Sorry I'm new 2 this what does CD45 mean? 
I am meant to be starting clomid again soon (just waiting for a letter from the hospital) and I have something to start AF as I don't nornally get natural ones (well I never did before I finished my first lot of clomid)
Think I'm just hoping too much for my BFP!! Feel like I'm going crazy sometimes!!!!

Heather xx


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not sure what cd45 means either Heather, sorry.
I got my AF today.... what a bummer.  Any sign of yours now?


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

cd stands 4 cycle day.


----------



## Hev_mae (May 25, 2010)

Sorry you got AF   I'll keep my fingers crossed for nex month for you.
No sign of my AF yet I am now on day 39.
Got a letter from hospital today and my partners test was all ok so now I'm going back on clomid for 6 months.

Heather xx


----------

